# SDCARD/System taking 53% of battery



## Crby77 (Jul 19, 2012)

How can I reduce the power that is being used? This seems a bit high.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Verbosity please.


----------



## Crby77 (Jul 19, 2012)

What else do you need? Unfortunately I don't have much other info


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Something is wrong in your kernel or ROM that is causing it to drain a lot. Most likely some obscure wakelock. Change your setup around if you want to fix the problem


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's hard to say much in reply to your issue without more. With all you said, it's hard to even say what you're issue even is if there is one. I really don't know where you are getting your information or how you determined what you are seeing.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you have a screen shot of Gsam battery monitor that we can look at? Did rebooting help? I started to help you in the Jelly Belly thread and then you just peaced. Lol.


----------



## Crby77 (Jul 19, 2012)

Didn't see you come in to help me. Right now I have the jelly belly stock kernel. I haven't played around with it all since I have no idea how those work... just followed the other sheep


----------



## Crby77 (Jul 19, 2012)

Gotta head out. i'll try to keep on this for a bit but I'm going out and can't have my battery die super quick









I'll check back in later on. thanks


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Download this app, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gsamlabs.bbm&hl=en, while your battery is dying and it will help identify what's killing it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Screen shots of what you are seeing/using to know that SDCARD/system is using that amount of battery may help.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Or do a logcat and poke around for something obviously wrong.


----------



## Crby77 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just realized I never ran fix permissions. Would that explain it?


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

No.

EDIT: Here's his original post in the jelly belly thread. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28677-rom-jelly-belly-v38-07192012-jellybean-411-pure-aosp-its-all-about-speed/page__st__12840#entry830158

FYI, we ask for stuff for a reason to try and help you. Logcats, battery monitors, and screenshots of these things help us to do that. So if you want us to be able to help you gotta throw us a bone man.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

That's crazy! I've never even seen sdcard in battery statistics. I would wipe everything reflash rom & kernel and do a clean install of all apps (ie. download apps from play store, not using titanium backup)


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

My original thought was the SDcard media scanner got stuck on a file or folder location somewhere.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy crap
Full awake bar
Sdcard and media in top five battery use??
Yea, gotta be corrupt file somewhere
Or might just be due to bad permissions on a file somewhere causing the phone to freak out.
Good luck
DEFINITELY let us know the fix as I'm sure someone else will see this one day also


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Holy crap
> Full awake bar
> Sdcard and media in top five battery use??
> Yea, gotta be corrupt file somewhere
> ...


I wouldn't think that permissions on any file would cause that..


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely doesn't sound like a permission issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

You probably have some corrupted data on your sdcard. I fixed mine by pulling off all the files that I didn't have backed up, returned to stock, re rooted, loaded up jelly bean and transferred all my files again. It started for me after transferring a bunch of music folders. Hope that helps.


----------



## Crby77 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry about making a help thread and not coming with info. Battery ended up dying after about 2 hours off charge. I'm pretty sure something funky happened with the clockworkmod recovery file I had. I update that the next day and my battery started working fine again. Thanks for trying to help!


----------



## kaman (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello, I was searching for help with this issue and happened across this thread. My daughter is having this exact same issue, and I was hoping you could help point me in the right direction. She is running a Galaxy S3 with the stock ROM. Everything was running OK until just a few days ago. Now, GSAM is reporting the system (sdcard) process is suddenly consuming over 50% of her battery! She hasn't updated any apps in the last few days, so we are realy scratching our heads as to what might have changed.

In other forums I've seen hints that it may have something to do with media search, but she doesn't have much in the way of media on the phone, and hasn't added any lately. Someone else mentioned the possiblity of a corrupted file that the search may be getting hung up on. If so, how do we find it? Does anyone know of a good file system utility that we can scan her drive with to determine file and FAT integrity? She does not have an external SD card in the phone at the moment, so I cannot remove the card and check it in another system. What ever I do must be done via the phone directly.

I have searched for such a utility, but so far have come up empty. Any ideas would be welcome, as this has rendered her phone almost useless. It will completly drain the battery in just a few hours.


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

Is her phone rooted? Have there been any modifications to it? Kernel?


----------

